
15 Moonshots in AI and Bio to work on in 2019 - hsikka
https://medium.com/@HarshSikka/15-ideas-and-moonshots-to-work-on-in-2019-a6967f739cce
======
samstave
Here is the moonshot AI funtion I would like:

Knowledge Capture and Cataloger:

Basically an AI that acts as an intelligent Evernote/Notebook where it will
ask you to explain things - you will explain it, and it will capture what you
described - and you can tell it to keep links and information regarding any
subject.

Basically the "Captain's Log" from star trek - but it will then add depth and
information and links it finds based on what you put in there. (I just hope to
god FB never attempts to provide this)

~~~
hsikka
WOW! I actually basically meant something similar with the point about
extending learning bullet in the post, but some of the features you've
outlined are killer. That would be soooo cool

------
sidcool
Title could be "15 Moonshots to work on in ML/AI-Bio space"

~~~
hsikka
Edited, thank you!

